# Datenbankeinbindung unter Java



## Keyha (8. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

als erstes muss ich zugeben das ich bisher noch nicht sehr bewandert bin im programmieren. Ich wollte nun eine Datenbank in Java anbinden...ich habe die Datenbank lokal auf meiner Festplatte gespeichert (mit Hilfe von Winsql und Managemant Express Studio)....wenn ich nun in dem Javaprogramm die IP-Adresse und den Port eingebe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> java.sql.SQLException: [ACER-LP0WH4KCS2\SQLEXPRESS]In 'sysdatabases' wurde kein Eintrag für die 'sa'-Datenbank gefunden. Es wurde kein Eintrag mit diesem Namen gefunden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass der Name richtig eingegeben wurde.
> at com.inet.tds.a.a(Unknown Source)
> at com.inet.tds.a.a(Unknown Source)
> at com.inet.tds.a.setCatalog(Unknown Source)
> at J01.main(J01.java:43)



Weiß vielleicht jemand woran es liegt und kann mir helfen...danke..

Gruß Keyha


----------



## bronks (8. Dez 2006)

Mir erscheint es so, als ob möglicherweise die URL falsch geschrieben sein könnte.

Zeig mehr von Deinem Code, dann kann das Forum mehr dazu sagen ...


----------



## Keyha (9. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

danke schon mal für deine Antwort....mein Code sieht bisher folgendermaßen aus:



> import java.sql.*;							//JDBC-Paket importieren
> 
> import javax.sql.DataSource;
> 
> ...



wär sehr froh, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte und weiß was ich falsch mache...

danke....bis dann Keyha


----------



## bronks (9. Dez 2006)

Bist Du Dir sicher, daß Du die Datenbank sa genannt hast?

Es gibt auch einen JDBC4-Treiber von Microsoft ...


----------



## Keyha (10. Dez 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir nun nicht mehr sicher...von einen JDBC4-Treiber hab ich leider noch nichts gehört....sollte ich den besser verwenden....


----------



## bronks (10. Dez 2006)

Die Verbindung zum DbService besteht bei Dir auf jeden Fall weil das o.g. eine Fehlermeldung des Servers ist. Gibt der Datenbank am besten irgendeinen aussagekräftigen Namen wie z.B. Test, dann kann es keine Verwechslungen zum sa geben.

Solltest Du mit dem TDS-Treiber Probleme haben, dann solltest Du Dir den von MS ansehen. Ich finde die Doku von MS brauchbar.


----------



## Keyha (10. Dez 2006)

danke schön....hat geklappt nun funktioniert es....


----------

